# What parts of the deer can I feed



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

My sister and BIL are out hunting right now in the boonies and shot a few deer saying they'll bring bones back for Vida. I asked for knuckle bones, but what other bones are safe for Vida and when I get the bones, should I wash them in any particular solution to get rid of any parasites or just not feed her them at all?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know, but the attached "dogs in elk" is a great read if you haven't already...

Dogs in Elk


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I was always told to freeze the meat for a couple of months before feeding it.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

She wont be getting any meat, just skinned bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Make sure chronic wasting disease is not in your area

Chronic Wasting Disease

I believe this is found in the brain and spinal cord so if this is in your area, you don't want the neck, skull or spine.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My dogs eat everything off the deer. The antlers make GREAT chews!! My dogs also LOVE the legs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a part in the dogs in Elk where their vet was contacted, and asked if the dogs can eat too much elk, and he said no. I guess he came over to get a good laugh at the situation. I would worry about wasting disease, but if that is not an issue, I imagine if your dog will eat it (on a deer) than it would be ok -- thinking of prey model here.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, that disease hasn't even been found where I live so it sounds like I have nothing to worry about!! I asked for a pair of antlers too  

The dogs in elk is hilarious.. Must've been fun cleaning those dogs off afterwards.


----------

